# script pour pure ftpd



## cobra34 (12 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous
j'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter sous cette section, mais je pense que c'est la plus approprié pour cette question

j'utilise Pureftpd qui est un serveur ftp et compilé pour pas mal de distributions (dont le mac)
mon but est  faire un script, qui est mis en marche lorsque quelqu'un à uploadé un fichier, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un commande dans le serveur qui permet de faire cela.

mon but est de faire un script de notification pour émettre un mail, mais en programmation unix je suis une bille...
si quelqu'un peu me donner un coup de main...

voici les info que j'ai trouvé
http://jeanmatthieu.free.fr/pureftpd/ 
http://jeanmatthieu.free.fr/pureftpd/doc/adv/man/pure-uploadscript.html

merci de votre aide


----------



## Zoidberg (15 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Ca n'a pas l'air bien complique, ce binaire est a lancer en demon, il va scrupter, je pense, les logs ou l'activite de pureftpd, et va executer un script des qu'un nouveau fichier arrivera.

Il te suffit donc de creer un petit script qui va contenir ta commande de mail (il y en a une a la fin du man de la commande):

```
#!/bin/sh
echo  "$1  uploaded"  |  /usr/bin/mutt  -s  "New  upload : $1" \ ftpad-min@dom.ai.n
```
Tu peux tres bien faire un equivalent avec la commande mail ou mailx ou autre mailler en ligne de commande (avant ca il faut bien sur que tu ais configure un serveur de mail, afin que ton client mail sache a qui s'adresser pour l'envoi du mail).

ensuite tu lances le demon pure-uploadscript de cette maniere:

```
pure-uploadscript -B -r /chemin/vers/le/script/precedent
```
et ca devrait etre tout, a noter qu'apparemment quand un fichier arrive, la commande executee est la suivante:


```
/chemin/vers/le/script/precedent /fichier/uploadé
```
donc le $1 dans ton script va correspondre a ton fichier uploadé.

++
Moi


----------



## cobra34 (7 Novembre 2008)

j'ai eu énormément de boulot ces derniers jours et je n'est pas eu le temps de me pencher sur le problème, je vais essayer ca !!
merci beaucoup


----------



## cobra34 (7 Novembre 2008)

donc j'ai essayé le script se lance (je le vois dans les process Top) mais il disparait au bout de quelques secondes... je comprends pas pourquoi, normalement il doit rester en fonctionnement non ?


----------



## Zoidberg (7 Novembre 2008)

Oui, il doit rester en fonctionnement.
Mais tu le vois au top parce qu'a son lancement il occupe un peu de cpu, puis il retombe normalement dans les bas fonds du classement.
essaye de faire: "ps -ef | grep pure-uploadscript"
la tu verras reellement s'il est toujours present.


----------



## cobra34 (13 Novembre 2008)

bon j'ai verifié
j'ai fait un top -ls 2 pour avoir une "photo" des process et il disparait après 5 seconde...
j'ai aucun message dans les logs..
pourtant il n'a n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de parametres de "duree de vie.."
je comprends plus rien..


----------

